# Leave food at door.



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

I’m curious does anyone know why some customer request to leave food at the door?


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Antisocial, paranoid *schizophrenia, *snowflakes, have dogs, kids alone, women alone, being held hostage, handicapped, and on and on lol


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Besides what @Teksaz welte, it's also a way to scam.

Take a screenshot of the note, asking you to leave by door. Then take a picture of the address, and a picture of where you left the food. CYA in case customer claims you never delivered.


----------



## muzikguy (Oct 30, 2019)

I did a chain of deliveries for postmates that to a rich neighborhood where every one of them wanted the food left at the door, one of which texted me after I rang their Ring doorbell asking me to leave it. I don't think any of them were actually home at the time and just wanted the food there when they showed up.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Teksaz said:


> Antisocial, paranoid *schizophrenia, *snowflakes, have dogs, kids alone, women alone, being held hostage, handicapped, and on and on lol


Sleeping baby.

But I did get one text that a vet had PTSD and asked me not to ring the bell. I texted and told him "done."

But like invisible said, verify.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Kewl-driver said:


> I'm curious does anyone know why some customer request to leave food at the door?


Who knows. I delivered pizza for five years and never once, had such a request!


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

As far as I'm concerned, it's their business. But I have had some specify that it was because of a sleeping baby. 

Since the request is in the app, I don't mind it at all. In fact, it makes my job quicker and easier.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

They are not at home


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> As far as I'm concerned, it's their business. But I have had some specify that it was because of a sleeping baby.
> 
> Since the request is in the app, I don't mind it at all. In fact, it makes my job quicker and easier.


My advice to you, Reg. Turn on the high beams and lean on the horn, as you arrive. Guaranteed tip and five stars. Trust me &#128513;


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

When this house is a rockin, don't come a knockin!!!


----------



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

Make a lot of sense with all the reply.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Kewl-driver said:


> I'm curious does anyone know why some customer request to leave food at the door?


With Postmates, it's usually the trash that doesn't tip and doesn't want to look their victim in the eyes.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

It's usually a sleeping baby, someone that rents a room/the basement, or someone that's just antisocial. I can't help but think of the DC Mansion murders when I see those messages though. The killer ordered pizzas and requested the same thing while he had the family held hostage

I've rang the doorbell once by accident and felt so bad. Now I always check the notes before I knock.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

My experience has been mostly because of misbehaving dogs.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

this weekend someone put a sign by their door that said “please don’t ring bell, baby sleeping”
It would have been funny if I started pounding on the door. Hey...it didn’t say don’t knock!


----------



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

nonononodrivethru said:


> With Postmates, it's usually the trash that doesn't tip and doesn't want to look their victim in the eyes.


&#128514;


----------



## UberKitsa123 (Apr 29, 2019)

My son requests that they leave food on table by the door all the time, he’s a gamer and can’t be bothered lol.


----------



## Initial D (Jul 2, 2018)

I've delivered food to someone who did not have a note in the app to tell me not to ring the door bell or knock. When the customer opened the door, a small dog ran out and climbed on my legs to bite the botton leg area in the jeans.

The customer probably was embarrassed and speechless thinking I might file a lawsuit IF I get infected.


----------

